# ALEXIA - Good luck tomorrow



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow morning hun!! Hoping its going to be a big lovely BFP!!

                                       

Am waiting for the text!!!! 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Me too! I've a really good feeling for you, all the very best for a   tom babe, loadsa love Maria xxxxxxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Lots of luck hunny      

Lou
XX


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Alexia

All the luck in the world hunny     hoping you get your much deserved BFP         

Lots of love

Kelly x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Good luck for testing

Kate xx


----------

